# Absolute Warmest Long Underwear...Heavy Weight Silk or Wool?



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Roskoes (Jun 17, 2007)

You probably have a circulation problem; but that aside, the Merino wool over the top of silk or UA Coldgear is going to be about the best it gets - unless you just breakdown and get the Heater bodysuit.


----------



## 187 BOWHUNTER (Feb 13, 2011)

wool is best, but layering is key. Im the same way, coldblooded !, and layering does work, when you put enough on you will be warm


----------



## avluey (Dec 31, 2010)

If staying warm is the absolute most important thing - go with wool. I wear silk underwear in various weights, but that's because it's breathable and I want something that won't overheat me when I'm working hard.


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

Roskoes said:


> You probably have a circulation problem; but that aside, the Merino wool over the top of silk or UA Coldgear is going to be about the best it gets - unless you just breakdown and get the Heater bodysuit.


this is my recommendation too....a good skin tight layer to keep heat in but wick away moisture topped with a heavyier layer over the top...has worked well for me in negative temps


----------



## Booner Chaser (Jun 10, 2011)

Get underarmor to wear underneath and grab all the moisture off you skin then put wool over that. You get wool wet and you will feel it until you take it off. With that underarmour grabbing the moisture you can keep dry and warm


----------



## Natedawg4081 (Dec 24, 2010)

I use UA Cold Gear and layer and I dont get cold unless the wind is blowing


----------



## backcast88 (Mar 7, 2009)

I had UA for several years and stayed warm most of the time. If the wind started blowing or I got too hot walking in and started sweating a little then I froze. 

I switched over to First Lite Merino Wool this season and will never use anything other then wool. I hunted a lot this past season in 12-55 degree weather and never once got cold.


----------



## BUCK MAN (Oct 2, 2007)

I second the first lite wool undies. I tryied the red desert boxers in Colorado last oct. Worked very well. Enough so that I went to Cabelas yesterday and bought more. Another pair of boxers, chama top and allegheny bottom. I got the 230 gram ones= mid weight. All were on sale at very good savings.


----------



## Goatboy (Jan 15, 2004)

Just go and get yourself a Warmbag and stay warm all day from head to toe!


----------



## pirogue53 (Mar 8, 2003)

I think it is a no brainer that wool is warmer than poly. Wool resist odor much more than poly, and will keep you warmer if it is wet. For brands, I've got Smartwool, Kuiu, and Icebreaker. I like the quality of the Icebreaker best.


----------



## backcast88 (Mar 7, 2009)

BUCK MAN said:


> I second the first lite wool undies. I tryied the red desert boxers in Colorado last oct. Worked very well. Enough so that I went to Cabelas yesterday and bought more. Another pair of boxers, chama top and allegheny bottom. I got the 230 gram ones= mid weight. All were on sale at very good savings.


I tried the Red Desert Boxer as well and like you bought more. Right now I have a lot of First Lite and layer them together for maximum warmth for the best effect. My current line up consists of:

Red Desert x2
Allegheny
Llano
Chama
Springer Vest

I look to add the Labrador jacket for next year.


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

..the kind that WICKS moisture AWAY from your skin....

Under Armour in conjunction with -33 Deg. Merino Wool


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

Buy a liteweight and a heavyweight merino wool long underwear. I have both Minus 33 and Justin Charles. Both are good choices as are others. Then buy a good merino wool sweater and you will be ready for about any conditions. Wool is just far superior than anything else at keeping you warm. I actually cut the sleeves off at the elbow on my sweaters and it helps reduce arm bulk and my forearms don't get cold anyway. Your answer is wool,wool and wool with an outer layer that stops wind.


----------



## Live4Rut (Jul 14, 2004)

goatboy said:


> Just go and get yourself a Warmbag and stay warm all day from head to toe!
> View attachment 1270727


I'll stick with my wool. I have a hard time picturing myself as a 6'3" long, 200lb burrito hanging off of a tree.


----------



## Live4Rut (Jul 14, 2004)

ArchersParadox said:


> ..the kind that WICKS moisture AWAY from your skin....
> 
> Under Armour in conjunction with -33 Deg. Merino Wool


This combo kept me warm right through the 2nd to last day when I finally got my '11 buck. (November in PA fyi)


----------



## Elite fanboy (Dec 11, 2011)

Merino wool.


----------

